# Anyone any experience of Fat Prophets or other similar Equity Investment advisors?



## randombloke (5 Jul 2007)

Hi all,
Was just wondering if anyone else here has any experience of using online equity investment advisors like 'fat prophets' or other similar services?.
The examples of their calls on their website seem impressive but I'm sure they only put up the best ones!. Also £750 for 3 years seems a lot, but I suppose it could pay for itself easily depending on how much you are investing...

All comments are welcome.

Randombloke


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jul 2007)

Are you based in _Ireland_? If not then you might want to note that this is a site primarily dealing with _Irish _personal finance and related issues.

Beware of anybody claiming after the fact to have tipped winning stocks! They could be fibbing or just being selective.


----------



## randombloke (5 Jul 2007)

*Re: Anyone any experience of Fat Prophets or other similar Equity Investment advisors*

Hi Clubman,
Yes I am based in Ireland but mainly invest in UK stocks, due to lower fees/stamp duty.
Having looked at their website, I have to admit they do look reputable, and I have seen them mentioned on bloomberg a few times, after they recommend certain stocks. I don't think they are a 'boiler house' type operation but this is why I posted the question, asking for feedback/other peoples experience.
Thanks

Randombloke


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jul 2007)

If they are a stock tipping service then I would be very skeptical.


----------



## randombloke (5 Jul 2007)

*Re: Anyone any experience of Fat Prophets or other similar Equity Investment advisors*

Ok, I can see why you would be sceptical, but is this not what stockbrokers do...? You pay higher commission for their advisory service and then they execute your orders, whereas, with fat prophets and other services like this, they are not stockbrokers, are more likely to be unbiased as they don't act for the companies they are pushing, so they earn their money from research alone?


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jul 2007)

*Re: Anyone any experience of Fat Prophets or other similar Equity Investment advisors*



randombloke said:


> but is this not what stockbrokers do...?


Yes - I don't believe that stockbrokers can predict the future either.


----------



## randombloke (5 Jul 2007)

*Re: Anyone any experience of Fat Prophets or other similar Equity Investment advisors*

OK, fair enough, thats your opinion. I didn't want this to get into a debate about whether or not advisory stockbroking services were worth the cost, what I was asking is if there is anyone out there who has used Fat Prophets or similar service, and if they have, did they find it useful/were they impressed with it?
Randombloke


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jul 2007)

*Re: Anyone any experience of Fat Prophets or other similar Equity Investment advisors*



randombloke said:


> OK, fair enough, thats your opinion.


It's more than just an opinion that nobody can predict the future.


----------



## cerberos (5 Jul 2007)

Yes, I use them.
Sign up for their free email and wait until you get a special offer such as 18 months for 12 months. (Ignore other offers)
So far I have found them to be very educational and have used their suggestions (Not for day trading - medium to long term)
All their buys and sells are on the site and they have a recommended portfolio and a archived porfolio of all.
Not every week has a buy or a sell or a hold. I would place them as conservative but they do recommend speculative buys now and again and these are flagged as such.

Also, they recommend non UK shares (very, very few & trusts as well.

Thye also analyse regional markets, investment types such as (commodities, oil, gold, coffee) and provide other reports.

The report are very concise, readable with no padding.

I have no connection with them other than as a subscriber for 4/5 months.

Expensive, yes, expecially compared to the US providers.( I will wait until the 18 months are up and review their recommendations in my portfolio)

Another way of getting great analysis is open an account with a broker like SmithBarney (too expensive to do much trading with) but provide good analysis and recommendations) and since the Dot Com crash are now very good. (so many were caught out with bad recommendations, etc)

C


----------



## patie (10 Jul 2007)

*Re: Anyone any experience of Fat Prophets or other similar Equity Investment advisors*

I've been using Fat Prophets for almost 12 months, and I dont mean to offend a previous poster, but I found them Bloody useless.
I've also subscribed to Toms tips.com; again useless.

If you want tips check Davys, Goodbodys, Merrion, or Dolmens web sites. At least there free and their tips are as good as anybody else.


----------



## cerberos (11 Jul 2007)

Patie, 
no offense taken, I am monitoring their contribution and when they give a recommendation I check with my US full service broker analysis resources for a second opinion before making a move.

So far their recommendations have been good (but then oil, china and gold are on a rampage) and am up 19-20%, way in excess of my managed funds.

At end of day if they dont justify their subscription, I am out.

C


----------

